# اتمنى احد يساعدني في عمل مشروع صغير على برنامج الارينا



## zezo_azoz (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

انا عندي مشروع صغير وهو time study 

وابغى اي احد عندو خبره بسيطه في الارينا يساعدن فيه 

والله محتاجه ضروري 

اللي عندو الوقت والخبره يرسلي على الخاص ضروووري 

وانا حرسله ال data اللي عندي 

انا متاكد ان الموضوع ما حياخد نص ساعه وامكن ربع ساعه على حسب الخبره

بس انا مشكلتي ماعرف للارينا تمام 

ياريت احد يقدر يساعدني​


----------



## safe4k (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك يا بش مهندس
time study وما تعرف شئ في arena ومحدد الوقت بنصف او ربع ساعة...؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!
لكي يتمكن احد من مساعدتك عليك بالاتي:
اولا اشرح المسألة بشكل واضح
ثانيا اعرض الطرق البديلة للحل
ثالثا قدم البيانات


----------

